# ( )

## Lara77

! 
.      ( ),  ..      .    ( ).
1)               ? 
2)      ..     ( )     (-    ,       )?

----------


## Lara77

.   blockchain assets USD ()

----------


## _

> 1)               ? 
> 2)      ..     (


 
   10.12.2003 N 173- (.  25.12.2018) "     " 12..-  ,   183   .
*    ?*
     ,  &#171;>183&#187; (    )       .  ,  , &#171;  ,     ,          &#187;.

*  :*    .
  15.25  
2           ()        ()  ()      ()  ,      , -               ;    -       ;    -       .

2.1.         ()  ()      ()  ,      , -              ;    -       ;    -       .

** -   ,   ( ):                 .  &#171;          ,     (   ,    ),       ,        ,     .   ,      - &#187;. 

*2) * -    - -,  ,      .

----------


## _

> .      ( ),  ..      .    ( ).


 *          ,   (   ).       173-,     .*
  ,        .
"     ( 2  12    10.12.2003  173- &#171;     &#187 :Wink: ,  -           ()  ()      ()  ,      . 

  173-   ,    ,      .  2  1   173- ,                      ,          ,       . 

  1    02.12.1990  395-1 &#171;    &#187;,     ,      ,     .  ,      12.10.2016  -3-17/4712@,   ,   ,      ,   (      173-),       . 

 ,         ,            ,     ,           (),            .

----------

